# Hot, hot, hot



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Been tearing it up in southern Ohio. Get after em boys! Mainly CC. 

Water temps 81-83 where I'm fishing. Hot water got them skis fired up.

My recommendation: down-size! Light bass gear and small lures this time of year, they don't want the big stuff. Gotta play em out!

Quick grip and pic with the Boga. Fizz the air bladder with my pocket knife so they swim off okay. 

TIGHT LINES!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Fishing for musky with water temps over 80 is bad news. Also, I don't know what you're doing to "fizz the air bladder," but don't be surprised if you see floaters out there.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Fishing for musky with water temps over 80 is bad news. Also, I don't know what you're doing to "fizz the air bladder," but don't be surprised if you see floaters out there.


 Maybe he's "trolling" ??


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I love this thread already. Fizz the air bladder  what the - hahaha


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

peteavsurace said:


> Been tearing it up in southern Ohio. Get after em boys! Mainly CC.
> 
> Water temps 81-83 where I'm fishing. Hot water got them skis fired up.
> 
> ...


Humorous post.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah! How deep is he catching these 'skis that their bladders need "fizzed"?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...vntngtlxfac?camp=CSE:FNS_pg26420_ecom_PLA_453
I've seen a few YouTube videos of bass fisherman fizzing fish but I'm still sceptical, I doubt I'll ever try it with a pocket knife 
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

garhtr said:


> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...vntngtlxfac?camp=CSE:FNS_pg26420_ecom_PLA_453
> I've seen a few YouTube videos of bass fisherman fizzing fish but I'm still sceptical, I doubt I'll ever try it with a pocket knife
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Well dang, if I catch any fish deeper than 30 feet I would normally just tape an Alka-seltzer tab near each gill plate, guess I've been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Only kidding guys. 
It's been too hot to fish. 
I'm getting cabin fever over here, so I thought I'd stir things up with a little satirical hot-water musky post. Don't worry I'm not fizzing any musky, haha. 

I was debating between this post and a post about how delicious they are.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Fish early morning or late evening when things cool down. The water temp just broke 80 and we're supposed to stop fishing? I don't think so. I need to find that MH article on "hot water" muskie fishing...

Wonder how those NC and TN fish survive in such hot environments. Water must be close to boiling down there...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> Fish early morning or late evening when things cool down. The water temp just broke 80 and we're supposed to stop fishing? I don't think so. I need to find that MH article on "hot water" muskie fishing...
> 
> 
> Wonder how those NC and TN fish survive in such hot environments. Water must be close to boiling down there...


Yeah really boiling, lulz. Your a real sportsman blatantly fishing for muskellunge in above 80 water temps.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> Yeah really boiling, lulz. Your a real sportsman blatantly fishing for muskellunge in above 80 water temps.


You can't post anything without putting someone down, can you? It's either water temps or bogas or the tackle they use. Do you even bother to fish anymore or just sit at your keyboard playing keyboard cowboy? Pretty sure no one elected you to be in charge. I for one will fish as often as I can. And use all my available equipment. 

BTW, caught a 41.5" yesterday. Lost 3 Friday. Got two to the boat but not netted. Water surface temps from 77-83 degs depending on the time of day.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> Fishing for musky with water temps over 80 is bad news. Also, I don't know what you're doing to "fizz the air bladder," but don't be surprised if you see floaters out there.


 Kyle im no doctor but sounds like a spastic colon to me 



You may experience less bowel movement (constipation) or more often (diarrhea) than usual.
Your bowel movements are followed with different patterns of consistency or size – such as watery, loose, small, hard, pencil-thin, or stools with mucus.
Some changes of the way you pass the stools – such as you feel that you have not passed the stool completely (feeling of incomplete bowel movement), suddenly you have an urge to get a bowel movement (diarrhea), and you may strain during a bowel movement (constipation)!
Some people with IBS may also experience diarrhea that alternate with constipation.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm thinking "fizz the air bladder" is like "narfel the garthok". Can mean just about anything you want it to...


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

im thinking Piedmont on Jambo weekend ! i could care less what anybody else thinks


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Fishing for musky with water temps over 80 is bad news. Also, I don't know what you're doing to "fizz the air bladder," but don't be surprised if you see floaters out there.


You took that hook, line and sinker...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> You can't post anything without putting someone down, can you? It's either water temps or bogas or the tackle they use. Do you even bother to fish anymore or just sit at your keyboard playing keyboard cowboy? Pretty sure no one elected you to be in charge. I for one will fish as often as I can. And use all my available equipment.
> 
> BTW, caught a 41.5" yesterday. Lost 3 Friday. Got two to the boat but not netted. Water surface temps from 77-83 degs depending on the time of day.


Who runs muskie town!? Who runs muskie town?! I can't hear you, who runs muskie town?! 
Legend killer runs muskie town! 
That's what I thought, give permission for the bucktails to be thrown and figure 8's to continue. 

Mad Max reference with a muskie twist. 

Main lake 86 when I left CC today. Everybody enjoy the 4th if you're fortunate to be off.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks like the lake got a ton of rain this afternoon. That's a good thing. 

Anyone notice the cloudy water ? Other lakes have had algae blooms but so far CC hasn't. Hopefully, it stays that way.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> Looks like the lake got a ton of rain this afternoon. That's a good thing.
> 
> Anyone notice the cloudy water ? Other lakes have had algae blooms but so far CC hasn't. Hopefully, it stays that way.


In years past I've noticed areas of cloudiness, it would sometimes be a red/green coloration. When you would pull a bait through it would stir it up, very noticeable with polarized lens on. Have never seen the whole lake affected just small pockets from time to time.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

That's what I'm seeing now. More noticeable in quiet areas without much wind.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Haha! Got me with this one. * grumbles and kicks the stone *


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.wvgazettemail.com/outdoo...ity-hidden-hazard-of-hot-water-muskie-fishing


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> http://www.wvgazettemail.com/outdoo...ity-hidden-hazard-of-hot-water-muskie-fishing


 The original post was a joke not a dick, so dont take it so hard.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> http://www.wvgazettemail.com/outdoo...ity-hidden-hazard-of-hot-water-muskie-fishing


Guess we won't see you on the water till Oct, huh?

It has more to do with handling than temp. Explain the huge fish in the shallow NC rivers that seem to thrive despite being caught. And I've yet to see a floater in our lakes. 

It's an issue everyone needs to decide on. You've made yours. We'll make our own.


----------

